
CCleaner Installer Overrides Default Browser with Chromium Clone - tech234a
https://www.ghacks.net/2019/07/17/beware-ccleaner-may-install-ccleaner-browser/
======
imposterr
In this day and age of limitless* storage and OS's that do a great job of
keeping themselves "clean", what's the point of software like CCleaner?

Is it just the momentum from previous generations of Windows keeping its use
alive?

While bundling crapware isn't anything new, it amazes me that it is worth
essentially destroying the reputation of a company over. Piriform also makes
Speccy, and I've used it and recommended it to friends to get info about their
system. Will definitely not be doing that anymore.

~~~
krageon
Storage is not anywhere near limitless (especially not for the average person)
and OSes do not do a good job of keeping themselves "clean".

------
PinkMilkshake
I noticed this as well. Such a shame. Piriform make great tools for Windows. I
use Speccy, Recuva and CCleaner all the time. I probably have myself to blame,
having used only the free versions of each.

------
kup0
I have refused to use CCleaner anymore since Avast acquired Piriform. I used
to enjoy their products.

Avast is no stranger to dark patterns, nag screens, and other spammy and user-
hostile activity.

------
tinus_hn
You either die a hero or live long enough to become a villain.

------
Xelbair
I seriously have no idea why people even use CCleaner nowadays.

------
olliej
Who would have thought that scammy app does scammy things?

That things like ccleaner aren’t flagged as malware at this point is
disheartening (much like the perennial antivirus, etc apps on the iOS App
Store)

